# Please help me to choose a good config



## arijit_2404 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi all, I am just joined the community. After reading many topics I must say this is a great community for Indian pc users.

Let's come to the point. I am going to upgrade my pc which is going to be a gaming pc. I have 19" samsung 943NWX and I would like to play latest games at least in 1280x1024.

I am only going to buy CPU + mobo + RAM + GFX + PSU. I will reuse my other existing components like, HDD, DVD-RW, cabinet etc.
After reading few topics I have gathered some information. I have made two configurations given below:

*Intel based:*
Abit IP35E + C2D E8400 + 4GB DDR2 800mhz + Radeon4850 + CoolerMaster 600W PSU
This will cost around 30K

*AMD based:*
MSI K9A2 CF + Phenom 9550 + 4GB DDR2 800mhz + Radeon4850 + CoolerMaster 600W PSU
This will cost me around 32K

Now I am bit confused which one to pick. Please help me out to choose a configuration.
I would like to say that the config should be future proof for next 4 yrs. at least. I am also open to other suggestions or modifications.

By the way, I've never used any Intel. Previously I used AMD-k6/2, Athlon xp 2000+ and now Athlon X2 3600+. I choose this intel combo based on various topics. 

Advantage of intel config is that Intel now performs better than AMD in gaming, but don't know how much gain I can get. Advantage of amd config is that it is xFire supported combo so in future i can plug another HD4850 or may be sell this 4850 and plug two 4850X2 depending upon my savings.

I have read that many knowledgable gurus are present here. Please help me to choose the best of these two.
PS: If you need other information I'll be happy to share.

EDIT: I have just learned, AMD is going to release a new chipset 790GX. What is the extra advantages over 790FX? Is it worth the wait or shall I go ahead with my upgrade?


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 28, 2008)

Get Intel Based.Btw Intel is making a major processor release in sept-oct so better if you can upgrade at that time.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 28, 2008)

refer to the last ages here 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71700


----------



## arijit_2404 (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok, I have read last 5/6 pages carefully. I can understand that Intel is ahead of AMD right now. Though I've never used intel but I've respect for them (they invented the microprocessor after all) but I avoided Intel for highly priced components till now.

Anyway, I have something more to share which I didn't in first post (it didn't came up that time). I had to cough up some hard cash just now and it landed me with some short of cash for full-upgrade I am planning for. 

So I was thinking some workaround and I came up with this -
Right now I have *X2 3600+ (windsor) and 3GB (2x1gb + 2x512mb) 533DDR2*.
Now if I stick with the AMD platform what I can gain:

1. I can buy a good future-proof mobo (MSI K9A2 CF for 6000/- or MSI K9A2 PlatinumV2 for 9000/-), both are crossfire enabled and upto 8GB RAM supported. These are based on AMD79* series chipset.

2. Now both of these mobos do supports my current RAM modules and CPU. I can reuse those for the time being, I know the overall performance will be same.

3. I will buy HD4850 now with this mobo that will give me some good gaming experience with this CPU+RAM, i guess enough for 1024x768 resolution (please comment on this).

3. Once Phenom 99xx comes affordable, I will buy that and plug into this mobo alongwith 4GB 800DDR2 (will discurd 533DDR2 then). This may be in Nov/Dec 2008. Maybe I will buy another 4850 to make crossfire connection.

4. This way I don't need to wait for a good machine and also part-by-part upgrade will be under budget.

Now *I am not a hardcore gamer and I don't play all games in Ultra-High Settings with AA enabled at highest possible resolution. I will be happy to play the games in medium settings (or High for some games) without AA.*

So, *Can a Phenom-based PC with lots of RAM and crossfire HD4xxx gfx card [by nov I will upgrade to this config] will be able to handle my requirements? Will it be able to achieve playable speed?*

If I go for Intel config I have to wait longer because I can't re-use existing setup like this and I've to buy mobo+cpu+ram+gfx : all at once. And right now a Quad-Core Intel(Q6600) + SLI mobo (with at least 8GB ram support and futureproof) + RAM and GFX will be costly, I don't know exactly but I think around 25-30K. Am I right?
Unless I see a good reason for waiting, I want to avoid that path. 
Please comment and clear my confusion.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

get amd i prefer that coz i use intel


----------



## desiibond (Aug 28, 2008)

I would say that you should stick to the current config for few more months. 

The new mobos that comes at the end of year will have support for DDR3, PCIe 2.0, directX 10.1 and so on. It's better to wait.

So, for now, get HD4850 as it will not change for next few months or a year. Or just wait till end of the year.

It's better to save money for the new architecture than to make a step-by-step change right now. 

*Save money and buy all at a time*


----------



## arijit_2404 (Aug 28, 2008)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> get amd i prefer that coz i use intel



What made you for this statement? Are you facing any problem with current gen intel? I have read many great reviews about intel. thats why I stopped by this topic before making a final decision. otherwise previously intel was lagging behind amd in athlon, later in x2 architecture. its COREthat beats phenom.
care to share your thought? 



desiibond said:


> I would say that you should stick to the current config for few more months.
> 
> The new mobos that comes at the end of year will have support for DDR3, PCIe 2.0, directX 10.1 and so on. It's better to wait.
> 
> ...



i will think about it. it seems a good advice. but new architecture means heavily priced, but AMD has competitive price always.
by the way do you think new architecture will make phenom at par with intel's quad-core?


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 4, 2008)

*After more study. . . I've changed my configuration.*

Hi all,

After much research, I've decided on this configuration. I included Intel for the first time, because I've read many good reviews for latest processors.

*Intel:*
Intel E8400 processor
ASUS P5Q-Pro motherboard

*AMD:*
ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe motherboard
AMD Phenom 9750 processor

*Common for both setup:*
OCZ 4GB 1066Mhz DDR2 RAM
WesternDigital 500GB HDD
Coolermaster 650W ExtremePower PSU
ThermalRight Ultra120A Cooling solution

*GFX:*
Either Sapphire 4850 or Sapphire 4870 - (confused which one to buy and price)

I am from Kolkata. Can anybody tell me about the street prices of these components.
Also comment about overall configuration. Any about short comings or future upgradablity. That will be helpful for me to change some config.

*Note:* I have decided to reuse 19" Samsung 943WX, DVD-RW, Keyb, Mouse, 4.1 Speaker from existing system.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Coming back after a hectic schedule!*

Lately it was very hectic schedules for me at workplace. I couldn't even follow up the thread properly. Anyway, last week end I went to the market for some last time study.

Here is my config I've decided to buy:
Intel C2D E8400
ASUS P5Q
800Mhz DDR2 4GB
Corsair 450W PSU
Thermalright Ultra120A heatsink

Now I omitted HDD too as I think I can use my existing SATA 160GB HDD (sticking to my first plan) as I regularly take backups in DVDs. So above config is excellent solution for me right now and it'll cost around 24-25K total.

I have thinking to get a Radeon 4870X2. Geecube card will cost around 28K in lynx-india. so either I've to get some extra bucks from somewhere (credit cards are always there but i am trying to avoid it) or I'll wait till it comes down to 20-22K so that i can afford it and until that happens I'll use existing 8600GT (hopefully in 3/4 months  it'll come down). Anyway whichever way I go it is sure I'm going for 4870X2 as my GFX card to play the games on my 19" samsung LCD. Can't wait guys! 

Before I go ahead I've small doubt.
1. 4870X2 will be hot. Shall I also buy cooling product for GFX card? I've seen Arctic Cooling products for ATI cards and they are good products worldwide). Link here : *www.arctic-cooling.com/vga2.php?idx=147
I already have 2 fans in my cabinet though and it's speciaous. I've read about fan-speed tweaks for ATI 4000 series cards.

2. Will Corsair 450W PSU handle this GFX card? I've read that this PSU can actually give output around 550W. Is this true? Or shall I opt for higher wattage PSU ?

Please clarify this doubt so that I can go for the machine. I'm going for this machine in coming weekend.

Thanks a lot for your attention.
PS: GFX card is not in current schedule, it's for near future schedule - perhaps festive season bonus will buy me that.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 8, 2008)

An offbeat question - A frnd requires a proccy. Which is good E8400 or E7200?
What is difference between two? Is the +Rs.2K justified in E8400?
I suggested him E7200.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 8, 2008)

^^
E8400 is 3GHz. Isn't it worthy?

I am not at all good at overclocking. So I thought I should get a higher clocked processor.

Sincerely, I don't know the diff between them. What I'm seeing is the clock speed. Is there any technological advantages or disadvantages ? I've to check diff sites and intel sites too!


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Coming back after a hectic schedule!*



arijit_2404 said:


> Lately it was very hectic schedules for me at workplace. I couldn't even follow up the thread properly. Anyway, last week end I went to the market for some last time study.
> 
> Here is my config I've decided to buy:
> Intel C2D E8400
> ...



1.the cooling u are suggesting only supports HD4850/HD4870..not HD4870x2...
2.no corsair can't handle 4870x2 u need atleast 650W of PSU according to sapphire 4870x2......so i think minimum u should think of is corsair HX620W...and thats minimum ..u will have to either go for 700W tagan or 700W antec to be sue that runs doesn't fall short of power .....

and ur 19" monitor is serious bottleneck to the card u are buying ....heck its even a bottle neck to HD4850 ...consider buying atleast a 24" monitor to see some real difference ....



arijit_2404 said:


> Let's come to the point. I am going to upgrade my pc which is going to be a gaming pc. I have 19" samsung 943NWX and I would like to play latest games at least in 1280x1024.
> 
> Now I am bit confused which one to pick. Please help me out to choose a configuration.
> I would like to say that the config should be future proof for next 4 yrs. at least. I am also open to other suggestions or modifications.
> ...





> Now *I am not a hardcore gamer and I don't play all games in Ultra-High Settings with AA enabled at highest possible resolution. I will be happy to play the games in medium settings (or High for some games) without AA.*
> 
> So, *Can a Phenom-based PC with lots of RAM and crossfire HD4xxx gfx card [by nov I will upgrade to this config] will be able to handle my requirements? Will it be able to achieve playable speed?*




if u want it to use for gaming then go for intel ...i don't know much about AMD so can't comment...

1.nothing is future proof in computer hardware for 4 years max life for any computer technology is 1.5 to 2years....thats all so make high hopes of making it 4 years of future proof.for example if u buy a DDR2 based mobo now ..and after 6months DDR3 RAM manufacturing comes in main stream ..and it will wipe away DDR2 in a year from now ...it can happen..as was the trend in the past.

2.ur monitor is only 19" and u don't want to play games on ultra-high settings ...then u must go for HD4850,it runs every available game in market today @ ultra high settings with all eye candy on ...at those resolutions and @ 1680x1050 (22"monitors),even using a HD4850 on a 19" is a bottleneck to potential of HD4850.cos any other powerful card will make ur 100 FPS to 120 FPS ..and u will feel no difference at all !

3.even a decent E8200+MSI P45e +4GbRAM+HD4850 can blow away any game on a 22"/24" monitor.and can do any imaginable task for a professional user or gamer.its more than enough for anybody's need ..IMO.

my personal experience is always go for best VFM things as u won't get hit hard...otherwise if u buy some real high priced gem and something better comes in 6 months....then the high priced gem u bought is of no use ..u can't even sell it ..as the new thing that has come is better and cheaper...


----------



## acewin (Sep 9, 2008)

afaik E7200 n E8400 both are value of the money spent, so no grudges.
Its just that e8400 has more speed and more cache

and I say positive to desi and ingame, dude stick with ur specs it run for nXt 6 months for sure, you did not mention your current gfx card.
get good GPU+PSU if wanna boom on the gaming specs but again as ingame2 said you will enjoy it on bigger monitors only, 

buy proccy and mobo atleast 3 months later. new nehalems are coming this month price will be affected in the next 2 months.

Which mobo u got if it supports RAM upgrade do it. Current GPUs priced 5-6K are good enough to keep max res in 19 inch for games. But spending that much would be a waste.

You need to really decide on the priority. And if you wanna buy in november or December think at that time only of the specs. By october in all budget you will be getting different proccy.

Lowest cost nehalem's quoted price is equal to C2Q 9450.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi acewin, ingame2 and others for your expert comments.
Here's my answer:
1. My current card is 8600GT - can't play fullscreen games in high settings, 1024x768 is okay but who wants to play in black bordered window? 

2. I can't wait long - my current setup is failed (PSU and Mobo).

3. your posts are eye-opener to me. so I've changed my setup like this:
Intel C2D E8400
MSI P45-E
800Mhz DDR2 4GB
Corsair 620W PSU
Thermalright Ultra120A heatsink
HD4850 512MB

So is this good config and VFM? 
I can see extra money is saved from mobo and GFX. So in future I will get a 22", then HD4850 will be in full potential.
What do you say ?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 9, 2008)

^^ Perfect. Go for it.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 9, 2008)

"3.even a decent E8200+MSI P45e +4GbRAM+HD4850 can blow away any game on a 22"/24" monitor.and can do any imaginable task for a professional user or gamer.its more than enough for anybody's need ..IMO." - ingame2

By the way, I didn't find any motherboard with above model number P45E in MSI-India site. Can you post exact model number?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 9, 2008)

MSI P45E-Neo


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 9, 2008)

^^ Thanks!

One more question. 
Which brand should I go for HD4850?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 9, 2008)

1) Sapphire
2) Palit
3) Xpervision


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 9, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> ^^ Thanks!
> 
> One more question.
> Which brand should I go for HD4850?



my suggestion would be to go for a 22" monitor or if possible for 24"...but 24" are a little bit pricey than 22"

but if u really have money and u are buying a 22" inch monitor u can consider going for HD4870 @ about 17k ...and a corsair 550Vx PSU (even a VX450 will do just fine)....

with HD4850 u need a corsair 450 VX PSU ....unlike other PSU companies ...corsair rates their PSU for the constant power they can provide ....so a 450VX can provide quite almost about 450W everytime which is different from CM..

thus saving on a PSU u can invest on a monitor and perhaps on a HD4870 for ur liking ....i m just telling u the options ...other than that the mobo+CPU combo is great !

on personal note --whichever brand u go for make sure u get the card with latest manufacturing date...

a palit HD4850 now costs from 9.5k to 9.7k ...but sapphire one comes for about 10.6k or more ...and performance wise there is no  differene between them

sapphire is bundled better (crossfire connector and other cables)

also a word of caution market is flooded with old sapphire cardswhich gives problem of heating and noise(card with newer bios will not have it)...hence i m telling to look for the the one with latest manufacturing date ....

palit cards are of newer batch and comes with newest BIOS and doesn't face any problem so far (i know atleast 4-5 person(including me) in this forum who bought the palit card and face no problem ).....

look for the input of the person who has sapphire cards they can tell u better about performance ....

palit and Xpertvision are same cards since they are same company!


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks imgame2.
Your comments are really valuable.

Let me continue this discussion.
Currently my plan is: HD4850 + vx450 (9.5K + 3.5k)=13k
As per your suggestion, HD4870 + VX550 + 22" LCD will cost me around (17K + 4.5K + 15K)=36.5K.
So approx 23.5K extra.  Also my samsung 19" is only 4 months old.

Your suggestion is very good and I'm planning to get to it ASAP.
For that reason, I'll buy HD4850 + vx550.
When I will find a good deal for my samsung LCD I'll sell it and buy a 22" Dell LCD (or any exchange offer comes by).

It seems I should go for Palit card. I'll look for latest batch Sapphire though before actual buy.


I've gone through Palit website.
They have 3 different 4850 models.

HD4850
HD4850 Sonic
HD4850 Sonic 1GB Ed. 

Now I can understand last model has 1GB GDDR while the other 2 has 512MB.
But what is Sonic ? - overclocked? or something else?


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 9, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> thanks imgame2.
> Your comments are really valuable.
> 
> Let me continue this discussion.
> ...



first of all u are welcome and i m here to help.

well thats how the scenario plays out,HD4850 is really value for money.since u have a new 19" inch LCD and i can understand u can't part with it,so HD4850 will serve u well.and at that resolution u can play all games with ultra high settings. and perhaps the games coming within a year and half (at least i hope).crysis sequel (crysis warhead) coming on September 12 '08 is supposed to be much more optimized than crysis.lets hope it is so...

but we don't only play crysis .....there are crazy number of games to choose from and in all such games u can get really good performance,with all eye candy on.

other application be it 3d application like photoshop etc depends more on RAM and proccy...so u will be pretty happy with C2D E8400.



> Your suggestion is very good and I'm planning to get to it ASAP.
> For that reason, I'll buy HD4850 + vx550.
> When I will find a good deal for my samsung LCD I'll sell it and buy a 22" Dell LCD (or any exchange offer comes by).
> 
> ...


yes waiting and buying a dell 22" would be the best thing to do.and again perhaps u can get a good deal with ur 19" later on it would be good upgrade to 22" (even than ur HD4850 will serve u well) 

coming to the palit HD4850 variants ...yes HD4850 sonic is pre-OCed card,but not available in india now  ....for that matter there is no pre-OCed card available in india right now there is also one pre-Oced version from sapphire called sapphire toxic...for now only plain HD4850 512Mb is available for sapphire/gecube/palit and Xpertvision.

my guess is that the sonic or toxic will cost about 2 to 3k more than plain HD4850 cards ....but look around in the place u are buying if they are available and at what price??...sonic or toxic could be a good option if they are not highly priced.

and which PSU u are buying then ?? VX450 or VX550 ?? just make sure u can get a VX550 if thats the one u are buying ...


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 9, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> but we don't only play crysis .....there are crazy number of games to choose from and in all such games u can get really good performance,with all eye candy on.
> 
> other application be it 3d application like photoshop etc depends more on RAM and proccy...so u will be pretty happy with C2D E8400.


 
Exactly. Crysis is not the only game to play. My games collection is rich in terms of variety. 
Gears of War, CoD4, The Witcher (unplayable in 8600GT), World in Conflict (with max settings, 8600GT played in low settings), etc. are few games waiting for new GFX card.



imgame2 said:


> my guess is that the sonic or toxic will cost about 2 to 3k more than plain HD4850 cards ....but look around in the place u are buying if they are available and at what price??...sonic or toxic could be a good option if they are not highly priced.
> 
> and which PSU u are buying then ?? VX450 or VX550 ?? just make sure u can get a VX550 if thats the one u are buying ...


I will look for toxic or Sonic version - if they're 2-3k extra I'll buy it.
I'm going for VX550W.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 9, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> Exactly. Crysis is not the only game to play. My games collection is rich in terms of variety.
> Gears of War, CoD4, The Witcher (unplayable in 8600GT), World in Conflict (with max settings, 8600GT played in low settings), etc. are few games waiting for new GFX card.
> 
> 
> ...



cool !! 
 ...do tell us about it ... when u buy it !! 

peace out till then!


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 9, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> An offbeat question - A frnd requires a proccy. Which is good E8400 or E7200?
> What is difference between two? Is the +Rs.2K justified in E8400?
> I suggested him E7200.



well....it depends on ur budget.
e7200=2.53ghz,3mb l2,1066fsb
e8400=3ghz,6mbl2,1333fsb.
now 8400 is the latest breed,but 7200 shud do as fine(and its a gr8 overclocker too)
get ur own poison then 



arijit_2404 said:


> Hi acewin, ingame2 and others for your expert comments.
> Here's my answer:
> 1. My current card is 8600GT - can't play fullscreen games in high settings, 1024x768 is okay but who wants to play in black bordered window?
> 
> ...



bro,i m from kolkata too!
ur config is like a charm!
just one suggestion again,do consider a 4870!



arijit_2404 said:


> ^^ Thanks!
> 
> One more question.
> Which brand should I go for HD4850?



well,if u wanna buy from Kolkata itself(as i did for my hd4850),only Palit is available currently.



arijit_2404 said:


> thanks imgame2.
> Your comments are really valuable.
> 
> Let me continue this discussion.
> ...



yeah,sonic is overclocked,core=685mhz.memory stays reference,also it uses a dual heatpipe cooler.
only it isnt avaialble here yet


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 9, 2008)

^^
great!

Man, can you tell me the Palit HD4850 price in kolkata? if you know then also tell me the price of 4870 too!
And from where did you buy? I want to avoid supreme or technocraft - they overcharge always.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm getting MSI 4870 in 17,000/- in Kolkata.
MSI P45-Neo v2 = 5900/-


----------



## m-jeri (Sep 11, 2008)

avoid the 4870 ....

u dont need it at all... 4850 is enuff...

remember this.... By year end the products u buy will be technically obsolete...
i meant ur system sub sys... mobo+proc+ram .... 

so u dont have to splurge in these components too much.... if u cant wait for too much just buy the most VFM rig u can based on a 4850 ..it will be more than enuff for u.... 

by the time u fell the next upgrade is in line u will be using the stuff u bought in full potential or used at max.... and it wont hurt u in wallet or mind too much...coz u didnt spend a bomb already...

doesnt make sense.... read again...


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 11, 2008)

^^
Correct.
4850 is enough.
It will give more than required/playable FPS.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 11, 2008)

madjeri said:


> avoid the 4870 ....
> 
> u dont need it at all... 4850 is enuff...
> 
> ...


 
yup! I've already decided about 4850.

Actually I've posted differently.  I should've written like a informational message not a decision-making message.
Anyway,
shall I go for MSI brand? or Palit/XpertVision is okay?
I've read good reviews of MSI brand in many sites and they're telling MSI better than Palit or Sapphire.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 11, 2008)

Go for Palit it's good.

Again my friend asked me which is better the E8400(Dual Core) or Q6600(Quad core)?
Even I am unaware of this. Which proccy will perform better of the above?


----------



## m-jeri (Sep 11, 2008)

for a Radeon.. sapphire is one of the best known brands..

buy one u get.... dont bother abt the brand name too much...


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 11, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> yup! I've already decided about 4850.
> 
> Actually I've posted differently.  I should've written like a informational message not a decision-making message.
> Anyway,
> ...



go for PALIT ..comes with a new BIOS and runs cool at 45-49 deg idle and doesn't face any noise Xpertvision is same as PALIT since just another division of PALIT.....sapphire cards still comes with older bios and face problems  ..... u won't find MSI easily and will be very costly if u find one .....PALIT HD4850 @9.5k will give u the same performance that a MSI 4850 gives ..cos they are all reference cards ...just make sure u buy the latest manufactured card ....to avoid any problem with heating and noise ...



Cool G5 said:


> Go for Palit it's good.
> 
> Again my friend asked me which is better the E8400(Dual Core) or Q6600(Quad core)?
> Even I am unaware of this. Which proccy will perform better of the above?



for gaming and other multimedia stuff E8400 performs much better than Q6600 ....reason is not many application to effectively use the 4 cores ....so go for E8400!

i can post some links as well if u like to get convinced ....


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 11, 2008)

Go For This One :

Processor : Intel Core2Duo E8400
MotherBoard : MSI P45 Neo
RAM : Transcend 4GB DDR2 800MHz
HDD : Seagate 500GB HDD (Remember : Go For HDD With 32MB Buffer For Speedy Transfer)
GFX Card : Palit HD4850 512 MB
Cabinet : CM ElIte 330 
PSU : CoolerMaster 600W
Monitor : Dell 198WFP
KeyBoard & Mouse : Logitech G1 Gaming Desktop
Optical Drive : LiteOn LH20A1P 
Speakers : Altec Lansing BXR1121/Creative SBS 2.1 speakerrs. 

Source : *askvarad.blogspot.com/


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 11, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> go for PALIT ..comes with a new BIOS and runs cool at 45-49 deg idle and doesn't face any noise Xpertvision is same as PALIT since just another division of PALIT.....sapphire cards still comes with older bios and face problems ..... u won't find MSI easily and will be very costly if u find one .....PALIT HD4850 @9.5k will give u the same performance that a MSI 4850 gives ..cos they are all reference cards ...just make sure u buy the latest manufactured card ....to avoid any problem with heating and noise ...


 
I am getting MSI 4850 @ 10.5k (incl. TAX) in Kolkata. But extra 1K isn't worth I guess. Better I stick with Palit as they are cooler than the other models.



Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> Go For This One :
> 
> Processor : Intel Core2Duo E8400
> MotherBoard : MSI P45 Neo
> ...


 
Thanks. 
I've already decided my config (look few posts back)... right now I'm confused about the GFX card's brand.
For a good card I can spend more.
For HDD, WD is better than Seagate ATM.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 11, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> I am getting MSI 4850 @ 10.5k (incl. TAX) in Kolkata. But extra 1K isn't worth I guess. Better I stick with Palit as they are cooler than the other models.



two models comes for MSI V803 and V151...

V803 - is just the reference model ,if u are getting this its not worth it,go for palit ...

V151-its the quad pipe cooling solution,if u are getting this 10.5k ...its much better since u can overclock much better with this card...since it has a much better cooling solution than any of the HD4850 reference cards...then go for it.

if u are unsure go for palit u will not regret !


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 12, 2008)

^^
I will keep that in my mind when buying the card.


----------



## toofan (Sep 15, 2008)

Go for Palit HD 4850 its cheaper and runs cool then others. But look for the card manufactured after 31 July.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 15, 2008)

At first, Thanks to everybody in this forum.
I've finally bought the machine - thanks to all for your input.

Here's the configuration I've bought last Saturday(Kolkata price):

MSI P45Neo (6000)
Intel C2D E8400 (7400)
Corsair DDR2 4GB RAM (6400)
Corsair TX650W PSU (6300) - didn't get VX series 
Palit HD4850 - AUGUST import (9900)

Total: 35800/- + VAT 

But this is a gem! 

For the first time, I'm playing every games on my *SAMSUNG 943NWX* in high settings and at 1440x900 resolution   

I can't express how happy I am.

Palit HD4850 has a dual-slot cooler.

At idle (ATI CCC GPU activity 0%) = 44-46 C
At load (ATI CCC GPU activity 60-80%)  = 50-52 C 

Intel C2D is also cool at ~35C and never crosses that. RAM sticks also has heatsinks but never measured temp.

I am running this machine for more than 16 hrs at stretch, still this low temp - pretty impressive!

Thanks to all who made this awesome configuration a success.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 15, 2008)

^^^congos bro, do post up pics if possible.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 15, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> At first, Thanks to everybody in this forum.
> I've finally bought the machine - thanks to all for your input.
> 
> Here's the configuration I've bought last Saturday(Kolkata price):
> ...




congrates buddy !! do tell us about ur mobo performance if u wish to overclock !!....even otherwise


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 15, 2008)

Let me try it out for few days. If I need to squeeze more juice then I'll need some expert's help for over clocking.

Also, I've skipped 3rd-party cooler for the time being. Stock cooler giving me CPU temp around 31-35 C based on load. I'll buy superior cooler for over clock few days later.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 15, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> Let me try it out for few days. If I need to squeeze more juice then I'll need some expert's help for over clocking.
> 
> Also, I've skipped 3rd-party cooler for the time being. Stock cooler giving me CPU temp around 31-35 C based on load. I'll buy superior cooler for over clock few days later.




well i agree i don't think u will need to overclock it for sometime now it can do everything .....u wish it to do !

right now i don't think there is any need for a CPU or any other custom cooling solution !


----------



## demonkingfromhell (Oct 2, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> Hi all, I am just joined the community. After reading many topics I must say this is a great community for Indian pc users.
> 
> Let's come to the point. I am going to upgrade my pc which is going to be a gaming pc. I have 19" samsung 943NWX and I would like to play latest games at least in 1280x1024.
> 
> ...







check out the phenom 9550 its great for gaming only ok ,,, trust me i am using the same------- hd 4850 is great mind ,,, then what brand for gfx are u going to buy



arijit_2404 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After much research, I've decided on this configuration. I included Intel for the first time, because I've read many good reviews for latest processors.
> 
> ...





hey man dont confuse ur self compare 9550 & 9750 only speed varies all things are equal u can over clock 9550 to 2.8ghz ok ,,, then motherboard has less features so change some thing or wait for mobo ok ,, then palit new model cooler is better for cooling than sapphire ok ... chech pictures for gfx card now


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 2, 2008)

@demonkingfromhell ..i can assure u next time u post in big fonts u are going to get banned  ...


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 2, 2008)

BIG FONTS!!!


Suks!!


BTW-He's rite on the 9550 to 2.8GHz, and no jhanjat for a 125TDP mobo too. GO for it, u'll benefit from quad-cores I promise


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 2, 2008)

@demonkingfromhell

Are you racing for increasing post count? It seems so. Because you just post and keep posting. No matter what other people read or write! such a poor fella.

Because if you did read other posts you didn't dare to post again in topic. 
As I already posted that I bought my machine...(dated 15-09-2008, 09:14 AM) how could you again post regarding my choices? It doesn't matter anymore.

It seems you are trying to increase your post count ... nothing else. you know what these people are popularly known as? ... *******

I hope you just remember this in future!


----------



## toofan (Oct 2, 2008)

Actually he dropped his glasses last week.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 2, 2008)

Ohh dude, I think he has realised his mistake, now dun be too harsh on the new guy already.....


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 2, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Ohh dude, I think he has realised his mistake, now dun be too harsh on the new guy already.....



Changed the post for that matter.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 2, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Ohh dude, I think he has realised his mistake, now dun be too harsh on the new guy already.....



i wouldn't mate and i thought same as u ..before i saw his other posts ..he thinks he  is a king and knows everything ..and he says if people doesn't know he teaches them ....i m not sure how much he knows himself  ...

by the way ..thanks for the overclocking thread u started ..it can be helpful to many people ...


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 2, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> i wouldn't mate and i thought same as u ..before i saw his other posts ..he thinks he  is a king and knows everything ..and he says if people doesn't know he teaches them ....i m not sure how much he knows himself  ...




Even I saw other posts.. after that I posted mine. anyway, I hope he won't do this again.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmm yes...situation thoda gambhir hai...letz see what to do


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 16, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Hmm yes...situation thoda gambhir hai...letz see what to do



can anyone help???
 i too bought that AMD phenom 9550 last week ------ when i OC it to 2.8 it says that OCing failed can any one help me about this ------& its hot too on load


----------

